# I'm looking for a Master X light 53 cm



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

In good condition. Frame or complete bike. Models 2005 to 2008 (I don't want something older unless it is in excellent condition or new). I know that 2007 had carbon rear triangle. That's Ok. I'd still be interested. 

So let me know if you see it for sale somewhere!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Give R&A Cycles a call. They are in Brooklyn, NY and they are a reputed Colnago dealer. They often sell brand new old stock (ie., 2004 to 2007) frames at discounted prices, with the older merchandise (new frames) sold at a reasonable price. They also have brand new old stock components as well, so if you are looking for aluminum Record components and 8 speed wheels, they can hook you up as well.

www.racycles.com The owner's name is Phil.


----------



## kike_gavilan (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks iyeoh!! i will call for sure.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

Check www.gvhbikes.com, as well. Price might be better than RA if you're size is there. That's where I got mine, good price. Didn't fit, gave it to a friend, otherwise I'd be offering you a really good deal on a 53cm. I also got a De Rosa there. The Nag was fully prepped, the De Rosa, he forgot to prep, but no problems doing it myself.
Minstrie


----------

